# keeping tank too clean?



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

i've been unable to get my tank cycled after 3 months. i've cut back on my water changes to once a week, and have stopped the gravel vac. everything my fish store tells me to do gets changed to the opposite(they tell me to do the opposite of what they originally told me). should i just let it get a little dirty and start counting? have i been changing too much water and vacking to much to cycle my tank? i usually net all un-eaten food, but my tank water doesnt smell, so i stopped this. i have a low PH, but ************?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Since it only has a betta in it right now, I wouldn't worry too much. Bettas don't exactly need pristine water anyway since they mostly breathe air and aren't as affected by water quality. As long as you don't have sky-high ammonia levels, just leave the tank alone. With only one betta, you don't need to be vaccing once a week, and water changes... meh. Just refill as needed to keep the water level up. You do have a filter, right?


----------



## Karin (Jun 25, 2011)

I have the same set-up going right now- one betta in a ten gallon tank. I want to add kuhli loaches, though. I've been told that they are more sensitive than bettas so I want to wait for it to cycle. Hopefully mine will go a little more quickly.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Do your water changes once a week, and only do extra changes when the ammonia levels get too high. This will help stabilize the tank for normal weekly water changes. Try to change out 2 or 3 gallons, not more than 30% of the water at a time.


----------



## RobertTheFish (Jul 14, 2011)

My recommendation would be to take the betta out, stick him in temp housing and cycle your tank.

They don't need cycled tanks, but you don't even want a betta in there while you're cycling. In order to cycle you want a certain amount of ammonia so you can grow your bacteria. Then you want a certain amount of nitrites so you can grow that bacteria. To reach the appropriate ammonia and nitrite levels for cycling, you would kill your betta (or just about any other fish out there).

Cycling fishless is the easiest since you don't have to worry about things croaking on you.


----------

